# New Hawg-Leg



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just picked up a original S&W model 57, 41 mag with 8 3/8" barrel. These old blue S&Ws are getting harder to come by. Looking
for a good deal on some 41 mag brass. I got the dies and bullet molds, but few brass.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Whoa.... nice... There's a keeper


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, like it!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's sweet I have never shot a 41mag. I would be having a hard time not shooting it.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Actually I never had much use for 41 mg. There is nothing wrong with them, but they are not enough bigger
than a 357 or enough smaller than 44 to mess with. Like 40cal pistols & 16 g shotguns. But in collector guns
that doesn't matter. Another case of nobody wants one until they are no longer available.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

One ofmy fav. cals. And that's a nice one. 
Congrats Drm50.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

fastwater said:


> One ofmy fav. cals. And that's a nice one.
> Congrats Drm50.


Nice looking gun, I have a 8 3/8" 29 and 586.


----------

